
An MIT lab flushing out a city’s secrets - miraj
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/mar/27/lab-that-flushes-out-city-secrets-massachusetts-mit-senseable-lab-sewage
======
lllllll
Really interesting! Tho it's not hard to envision a not-so-far future where
these "stool-tests" are so cheap and automated that they are done in every
street, then every block, then every apartment/house/hotel-room! Which can
make sense from an urban disease-control perspective, i.e.find out who was the
patient 0 of some disease.

But of course then we will have stool-privacy defenders that will combat
authorities so we can keep our intestinal activity private and un-spied at.

Imagine the owner/worker of a hotel where {insert famous person name} stays,
(s)he could potentially sell that person's sewage-test (directly from the
bathroom pipes), to journalists or someone else. Haha.

